# Have you seen this?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I kinda wanna laugh, but this really does harm. Believe it or not, there are people who want to copy her. Why was this poor girl so deprived of good sense?

Paris Hilton Just Bought The Tiniest Puppy Imaginable For A Ton Of Money


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That lady has a huge problem. 35 dogs ???? I don't think she is the one taking care of them. I just hope they are treated well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> That lady has a huge problem. 35 dogs ???? I don't think she is the one taking care of them. I just hope they are treated well.


I think it said 35 pets, and I was hoping 30 of them were goldfish. She is a sad creature, isn't she? So privileged, yet so pathetic.Yet, I know there are people who are even more pathetic who are going to flood the monster brokers with request for a "tiny teacup pom". I want to adopt her, slap her silly and then hug her. But, since I can't do that, I just hope that people will not follow and pay outrageous sums for poor, ill bred, sick little freak dogs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Disturbing for so many reasons. I am sure she will not be taking care of this one. More importantly, I doubt if her dogs are actually loved. How sad. Who has 36 dogs? Even the Queen insists on feeding her Corgis herself.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Disturbing for so many reasons. I am sure she will not be taking care of this one. More importantly, I doubt if her dogs are actually loved. How sad. Who has 36 dogs? Even the Queen insists on feeding her Corgis herself.


Yes, Walter, disturbing for SO many reasons. But Queen Elizabeth was brought up with "nobles oblige". Poor, Paris was brought up with: um the more you have, the more you show it. If the world won't love you, make them cringe with envy. More, more, more.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's just hope the people she hires really love dogs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She must be such a lonely person deep in her spirit, she seems to be looking for love, and we all know how fluffs give us unconditional love, it's sad that she thinks the more pets she gets will bring her inner joy. I would think the pets are taken good care of by other people. You would think the breeders would care more about their dogs, instead oh the $, sad sad sad
It really show you money can't buy inner joy, peace or love. I feel sorry for her, she's so shallow


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is very sad to me. 

I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> It is very sad to me.
> 
> I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


:goodpost::amen:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> It is very sad to me.
> 
> I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


 :thumbsup: good point


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> It is very sad to me.
> 
> I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


Yes, seems Canada's west coast is pretty bad for it now. She is in Calgary and a broker of Korean puppies, I gather, so so sad. Nobody really seems to have a clue about what is being done. There are several in Vancouver who do this also. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish there was a "unlike" button to click on Facebook. I think a lot of people click "like" not because they like what they are reading but just to say they read it and like that it was posted. Not sure if I explain myself well.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

there is always the Hollywood Buzz when she gets a new puppy and we see it for a wee bit and then they disappear...the famous K girls also get new puppies all the time and the pups disappear from the cameras

the last K girls Maltese I saw was in the laundry room/closet sized in their gigantic mansion -- puppy all alone in that house that is FULL of people all day/night long

yes FB has more and more such posts -- lots of 'CAT FIGHTS' on DOG GROUPS lately...

most is due to ignorance really...the rest (like the breeder cat fights) ...not sure...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Like Bugs Bunny always said: What a dope. What a maroon. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, wrong on so many different levels. I don't care for these silly little celebrities who have too much money and too much time that is put to uses that are not good role models for our youth. I had thought there were laws on how many dogs you can have but I guess if you have a mansion you can get away with it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Before I found Tyler's breeder, we went to a place called Star Yorkie-not knowing that it was not a reputable place. They tried to sell us a Yorkie that was teeny tiny-maybe 4-5 inches long. So unhealthy-not sure why breeders would breed them so small and why people would buy these poor little ones who have so many health problems.

When I had my Chihuahua, people would ask his breed because he was not bred to be small-he was the size he was meant to be and didn't shake. I had to explain that constantly-how pathetic is that?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> It is very sad to me.
> 
> I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


I totally agree!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> It is very sad to me.
> 
> I feel like I am seeing more and more of these types of super photoshopped super tiny almost deformed looking puppies coming up on facebook. So often they are from brokers. The worst for me lately is that many of my "friends" are liking these pages with "teacup" or "super tiny" puppies. It is truly discouraging. For years, I felt like communities like SM were making progress educating people about the dangers of buying puppies from places like this, but it seems to be getting worse rather than better lately.


Totally agree. I saw this yesterday and all I could think of was that poor puppy. I wish that awful women would just go away.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, _only_, seven of her35 pets are dogs. If you click on the words 35 pets your can see what they are. This is sad.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Her teacup Pom looks like a lot of 'teacup' Maltese I see advertised on Facebook. Is it just me or are these breeders distorting these toy breed dogs beyond recognition? 

The saddest thing is these celebs have a following. There are people who want to be like them and will go get teacups too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Well, _only_, seven of her35 pets are dogs. If you click on the words 35 pets your can see what they are. This is sad.


Yes, it is very sad. 

But, I wonder what good it does to talk about her ... instead of talking directly to her. Otherwise, I think it is a waste of time discussing Paris Hilton. 

Maybe it it just me ... but, I'd rather focus in on friends and loved ones who care about one another.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, it is very sad.
> 
> But, I wonder what good it does to talk about her ... instead of talking directly to her. Otherwise, I think it is a waste of time discussing Paris Hilton.
> 
> Maybe it it just me ... but, I'd rather focus in on friends and loved ones who care about one another.



Hopefully when someone is google searching for 'Paris Hilton teacup' this thread comes up and they are educated, instead of links to those brokers. I think that's a great benefit of discussing this publicly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Hopefully when someone is google searching for 'Paris Hilton teacup' this thread comes up and they are educated, instead of links to those brokers. I think that's a great benefit of discussing this publicly.


I agree. But, I also think Paris Hilton should be addressed personally. With questions ... like does she know she is buying dogs from a BYB? Maybe if she personally becomes educated ... she could, in the end, become a spokesperson for discouraging others from buying from BYB's. 

If I was on Twitter ... I would have no problem asking her. I am not on Twitter ... so, I can't. It can't be one person approaching her on the subject ... of course, it has to be many people. 

I am not a fan of Paris Hilton ... but, I do think she is very naive. If given a chance, she just might have a heart and be willing to listen and change ... again, if she is given the chance. In my eyes, she is still young.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Marie *~ Good post and I agree. I would rather focus on positive things or helpful things for Maltese owners who are trying to learn & do the right things as owners.

I'm here to learn myself and/or pass on any info that may be helpful to others. I just don't think it's useful to bash or criticize others, even celebrities. Waste of time. I would rather see and read more positive and helpful posts.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Her teacup Pom looks like a lot of 'teacup' Maltese I see advertised on Facebook. Is it just me or are these breeders distorting these toy breed dogs beyond recognition?
> 
> The saddest thing is these celebs have a following. There are people who want to be like them and will go get teacups too.


Tea Cup Yorkies | Tea Cup Yorkies fo sale she sell all breeds Aastha.  has lots of "maltese" for sale. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I saw a documentary on her a while back and it does seem that she truly loves her animals. Many are rescues. Her heart appears to be in the right place but she and many others need to wake up and get educated on the real tragedy behind these tiny designer and puppy mill dogs. I hope that one day the demand for them becomes as distasteful to ALL as the killing of baby seals for their coats

Paris Hilton's Pets: Hotel Heiress Invites Celebuzz Into Her Home, Shows Off Menagerie (EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I saw a documentary on her a while back and it does seem that she truly loves her animals. Many are rescues. Her heart appears to be in the right place but she and many others need to wake up and get educated on the real tragedy behind these tiny designer and puppy mill dogs. I hope that one day the demand for them becomes as distasteful to ALL as the killing of baby seals for their coats
> 
> Paris Hilton's Pets: Hotel Heiress Invites Celebuzz Into Her Home, Shows Off Menagerie (EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS)


Really?? when I looked her up all I found was that two of her dogs died after getting locked in the closet, that she bought other dogs from known puppymills, and that she gets rid of them if they grow too big. But you never know what is true these days. I am sure the actual truth is somewhere between the two  which still isn't good. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I never meant to start a thread of contention. I simply viewed it as information we should know. I will never condemn Paris Hilton, because I think she does not understand the damage she does. I view her as a sad, innocent person who keeps seeking love. The fact that heartless puppy brokers are using her to advance their sick practice bothers me a lot more than a scared little woman who doesn't know how to find love in this world. I see Paris Hilton as a a sad little pup, in need of rescue. I would love to take her in my arms and hug her really tight.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I never meant to start a thread of contention. I simply viewed it as information we should know. I will never condemn Paris Hilton, because I think she does not understand the damage she does. I view her as a sad, innocent person who keeps seeking love. The fact that heartless puppy brokers are using her to advance their sick practice bothers me a lot more than a scared little woman who doesn't know how to find love in this world. I see Paris Hilton as a a sad little pup, in need of rescue. I would love to take her in my arms and hug her really tight.


Wow! Sylvia, I am surprised, clearly you are way more forgiving than I. I see her as a spoiled little brat the wants everything she wants and doesn't care how. But, I have never met her, and I am still always open to finding I am totally wrong. I will leave it at that, I have said enough  

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Paris and Britney make me sick. Sorry but they always have these tiny puppies. What do they do with them after they don't want them anymore?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have read about this a few days ago and visited the FB page of the breeder she got the pup from, so sad what a boom Paris caused. SO many people asking for these pups, I have read a lot about these so called teacups after first finding out about them and I was disgusted. So they take the pups earlier from the mom´s bellies for them to stay tiny? My heart just broke. I don´t need a teeny-tiny puppy for me to love him and carry him in my purse to show off as an accessory. ((( I could really just cry now. If I had the funds like Paris, I would build my own shelter to save as many pups as possibles and provide for them in the best possible way. 

Poor little Pomeranian... he flew from Calgary to New York to L.A and then a million paps were snapping pics of him, you could see the poor guy was exhausted and lost from all the flashes while Paris posed.. just sad.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is kind of an airhead but when she had her TV show she took wonderful care of TinkerBell. She must subscribe to Pet of the day program.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting.


----------

